# Very complicated switch or crossover - three or four tracks?



## Robert Gift (Sep 18, 2011)

For fun I have always wanted to build a crossover of three or four tracks.
Also, I designed a switch with a track crossing righthrough the middle of it.

Has anyone ever done that?

Thank you.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Not me anyways but just follow the prototype,










the photograph is copyrighted I forget by whom but is original located on
usefilm.com

server is down right now so out of luck on the credits

Pookybear


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The three or four track crossover is easy, double slip switches.
Track crossing over the middle of a switch, Very difficult in DC and dang near imposible in DCC, way to many factors to deal with.
Can it be done, yep. With right mind set and skill set anything can be done!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Robert Gift said:


> For fun I have always wanted to build a crossover of three or four tracks.
> Also, I designed a switch with a track crossing righthrough the middle of it.
> 
> Has anyone ever done that?
> ...



In what scale?


----------



## Robert Gift (Sep 18, 2011)

big ed said:


> In what scale?


I was going to do in in HO, but any scale would be fun.
Perhaps O would beasier because everything is bigger.
In HO I would be using a file for necessary precision.


----------



## Robert Gift (Sep 18, 2011)

pookybear said:


> Not me anyways but just follow the prototype...


Nice photo!
I wanted to do something ridiculous and fun like a track or two! crossing righthrough the _middle_ of a switch and three or four tracks crossing at ONE point - something a railroad would never do.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shouted in a mad, psychotic rage ...


"Mwhaaa ... MWHAaaaa ... MWHAAAAAA !!!!!"












TJ


----------



## Robert Gift (Sep 18, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Shouted in a mad, psychotic rage ..."Mwhaaa ... MWHAaaaa ... MWHAAAAAA !!!!!"
> TJ


Is that /\ Lionel?
Never saw such a steam locomotive without a tender.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Probably Lionel but what was the name of the show that happened on?
The people in the show lived in an old haunted looking house with all sorts of wierd characters fliting about. Remember the hand that came out of the box to light a guys cigarette? Funny stuff back then. Oh ya! The Adams Family.

Pete


----------



## Robert Gift (Sep 18, 2011)

norgale said:


> Probably Lionel but what was the name of the show that happened on?
> The people in the show lived in an old haunted looking house with all sorts of wierd characters fliting about. Remember the hand that came out of the box to light a guys cigarette? Funny stuff back then. Oh ya! The Adams Family.
> 
> Pete


"Thank you, Thing." And Morticia's grace and long hair was beautiful. I also like Uncle -?- who would light a light bulb inserted into his mouth.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

If you did build that how would you have space for all of the switch machines? Entering Chicago I remember the train having to slow to a crawl to cross four or five tracks. Not the smoothest thing.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Robert Gift said:


> Uncle -?-


< drumroll ... >

Fester!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Switch machine hook up is easy with Tortoise S.M.'s and a remote cable hook ups. I have 40 some of them and they can be as mounted far away from the final destination.


----------



## Robert Gift (Sep 18, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> < drumroll ... >Fester!


Thank you. I would have been thinking about it all night. (Planned to watch a YouTube video to get his name.)


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad I remembered the name of the show or I would have been awake all night too.
Looking at the picture,the 2-6-2 in th foreground seems to be missing it's tender and ,by the way, that has to be a real flame there burning the bridge and loco. Didn't have all the fancy computer stuff for that effect back then.
Of course the man running the trains is tickled to death to see the bridge collapse and the fire start but that was his way. Better 'cut and print' that scene and get the fire extinguisher out.
Getting back to multiple track crossovers I can't see any trains getting through that mess. Shoot! I have a lot of trouble getting through one #4 turnout never mind fourty of them. Good luck with this project and take some pictures. Good project. Pete


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

you want custom track work? CNJ Bronx terminal.
all in DCC as i understand


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Anton -- nice vid. That's some talented track work there. I especially like seeing the overhead shot of the real-world layout, first. Clever.

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That's some seriously hand-laid track....I just don't have the patience to spend a couple weeks on a single turnout. Very cool.


----------



## Robert Gift (Sep 18, 2011)

*WOW!*
That mess was REAL?
Amazing.

They had to circle the building to make up a train?
Wish they would show a close-up of the crossover through the switch.
Thank you, Tank, for posting this.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

my pleasure. it is indeed some amazing trackwork there. visit http://www.bronx-terminal.com/ for more and all kinds of pictures, closeups and what not. URL of historical website of that terminal somehow evades me at the moment, but google should help you out.


----------

